# wifes father offered us a free lot



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wifes father offered us a free lot on the farm. Will think long and hard about it. My usual advise is live 2 hrs -2 days away. Even he is the exception(japanese filipino )with education. They want to be closer to their new grandchild on the way and they know we dont like manila much. Room to grow a garden,,free buko and veggies.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

It depends if you can handle being that close to family. Anne and I plan to live atleast in same city as her parents but not in same area. Likely in Condo so we don't need to worry on typhoons or flooding so much.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with what most have said on here. 

But.

It all comes down to how well you all get along. It's the same with any in-laws the world over.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

yakc130 said:


> I agree with what most have said on here.
> 
> But.
> 
> It all comes down to how well you all get along. It's the same with any in-laws the world over.


No matter how well you get along its ALWAYS a bad idea......anywhere in the world.........too much potential for problems........wifes parents own 3 houses and 6 hectares of rice......waray, 10 college grads in her family.............10 kids 10 college grads.............but still. May use the lot for our garden and buy a house somewhere else on the beach. Thinking. The good thing is if this leukemia finally gets me she can be near her family. Her and her dad are very close.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*free lot*



lefties43332 said:


> Wifes father offered us a free lot on the farm. Will think long and hard about it. My usual advise is live 2 hrs -2 days away. Even he is the exception(japanese filipino )with education. They want to be closer to their new grandchild on the way and they know we dont like manila much. Room to grow a garden,,free buko and veggies.


I took the free lot from my wifes parents but then again they never had a title just occupied the land our house got destroyed from the flood we were just starting to build it and it was crushed by incoming waves about 20 years ago we ended up taking over the parents house and turning it from a bamboo to a concrete home.

We did have several problems with family members it can be fixed with gates and locks and with the cooperation of the spouse, it can be done, hard lesson's learned at my place.


----------



## mikos (Sep 4, 2013)

jdavis10 said:


> It depends if you can handle being that close to family. Anne and I plan to live atleast in same city as her parents but not in same area. Likely in Condo so we don't need to worry on typhoons or flooding so much.


Living in a condo would cost 3x as much imho. There are areas or provinces that are nor prone to floods.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Floods*



mikos said:


> Living in a condo would cost 3x as much imho. There are areas or provinces that are nor prone to floods.


Our house has two floors and many other residents that live around the Laguna de Bay have a second floor. Los Banos has some large houses, for sale (passed there yesterday) very nice I might add and next the highway with huge walls, not sure of pricing but what a location. 

Positive thing living next to fresh water is that you dont' run out and have your water system with electric pump and also a hand pump if power goes out.


----------

